# De Bruyne al City per 40 mln di euro



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Secondo il Daily Mirror, Kevin De Bruyne è pronto a tornare in Premier League. Dopo il fallimento al Chelsea ed una grande stagione al wolfsburg, il City è pronto a fare follie. Sul piatto 40 mln di euro.

La Juventus dice cosi addio ad uno dei suoi obbiettivi.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2015)

Viva il FPF


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Viva il FPF



Prenderanno una multa? Ed allora? Il psg ha pagato i 60 mln di euro che non sono nulla per loro.

Il City prenderà la multa va in bagno ci pulisce e poi in banca a pagarla.. tanto 60 mln sono 6 euro per noi


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2015)

Ne vale meno della metà


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

Giocatoro che mi piace tantissimo.
Lo vedevo meglio al Bayern.
Ma se non vogliono giocare con un 4231 giustamente non e molto utile.

Molti mi prenderano per pazzo ma per me Muller che e un giocatore straordinario, dovrebbero usarlo di piu come jolly e mettere un 4231 con Robben - De Bruyne - Ribery dietro a Lewa.


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2015)

E' un giocatore maturato tantissimo in questi anni in Germania, è assolutamente da grande squadra ora a differenza del suo periodo a Londra.


----------



## Milo (14 Maggio 2015)

Grande acquisto


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Giocatoro che mi piace tantissimo.
> Lo vedevo meglio al Bayern.
> Ma se non vogliono giocare con un 4231 giustamente non e molto utile.
> 
> Molti mi prenderano per pazzo ma per me Muller che e un giocatore straordinario, dovrebbero usarlo di piu come jolly e mettere un 4231 con Robben - De Bruyne - Ribery dietro a Lewa.



Non so chi sia più forte tra Muller e De Bruyne.

Vedi che il prossimo anno giocheranno così comunque.


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non so chi sia più forte tra Muller e De Bruyne.
> 
> Vedi che il prossimo anno giocheranno così comunque.



io non sto dicendo che Muller sia piu forte di De Bruyne.
Dico che per caratteristiche e forse piu interessante Kevin.
Muller andava meglio quando non avevano un vero centravanti... ma ora hanno Lewa, quindi per me Muller diventa meno utile.

Comunque il tedesco e un giocatore straordinario, sottovalutato da molti.
Io non lo sto sottovalutando. Dico che le sue doti d'incursore sono meno importanti quando hai Lewa davanti.
Invece De Bruyne nella creazione del gioco e di un altro pianeta rispetto al tedesco.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> io non sto dicendo che Muller sia piu forte di De Bruyne.
> Dico che per caratteristiche e forse piu interessante Kevin.
> Muller andava meglio quando non avevano un vero centravanti... ma ora hanno Lewa, quindi per me Muller diventa meno utile.
> 
> ...



De Bruyne è simile a Gotze però. Per questo non si sono interessati.


----------



## Theochedeo (14 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ne vale meno della metà



.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Maggio 2015)

Mah, sono abbastanza scettico su questo giocatore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

Un acquisto che dovrebbe fare la Juventus.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un acquisto che dovrebbe fare la Juventus.



Già. Detto che l'acquisto che dovrebbe fare la Juventus è Pogba.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Già. Detto che l'acquisto che dovrebbe fare la Juventus è Pogba.


Una squadra capace di arrivare in finale di Champions deve tenere Pogba.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Maggio 2015)

De Bruyne e un giocatore straordinario e un tutto fare molto completo ha intesita, tecnica, velocita, personalita.. il City farebbe un colpaccio


----------



## Torros (14 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> io non sto dicendo che Muller sia piu forte di De Bruyne.
> Dico che per caratteristiche e forse piu interessante Kevin.
> Muller andava meglio quando non avevano un vero centravanti... ma ora hanno Lewa, quindi per me Muller diventa meno utile.
> 
> ...



al Bayern il trequartista non serve, il gioco viene costruito sulle ali e Muller è perfetto li a causa dei suoi inserimenti e alla sua abilità di finalizzare. Oltre al fatto che anche nel resto Muller è ottimo..


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Maggio 2015)

Grandissimo giocatore, chi dice che non vale quei soldi mi sa che non lo ha seguito quest'anno, uomo decisivo in zona gol e assist-man incredibile, tant'è che se non mi sbaglio, alla sua età, è il migliore in Europa in quest'ultima classifica. Nel City può starci bene in 4-2-3-1 alle spalle di Aguero


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ne vale meno della metà



Addirittura? Sbaglio o eri un suo estimatore?


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Certo che si potrebbero prendere tanti di quegli esuberi dal City...


----------



## Djici (14 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Certo che si potrebbero prendere tanti di quegli esuberi dal City...



i giocatori piu interessanti e che potrebbero arrivare per davvero sono proprio i scarti del City e del Chelsea (sopratutto se dovesse veramente arrivare Felipe Anderson).

Il problema e che hanno un ingaggio fuori di ogni logica.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> i giocatori piu interessanti e che potrebbero arrivare per davvero sono proprio i scarti del City e del Chelsea (sopratutto se dovesse veramente arrivare Felipe Anderson).
> 
> Il problema e che hanno un ingaggio fuori di ogni logica.



Se riusciamo a sbolognare qualche cesso in scadenza un pò di tetto-stipendi lo guadagnamo.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Addirittura? Sbaglio o eri un suo estimatore?



lo adoro, ma non vale ancora tutti quei soldi. Ha un gran talento ma ha ancora la mentalità del giocatorino, e probabilmente potrà diventare un gran giocatore ma mai un campione.
Con meno di 40mln è stato preso Gotze che è nettamente superiore al belga.

sicuramente è un grande acquisto, e per il City 40mln sono spicci... ma in un calcio serio e non drogato sarebbe stato preso per la metà, fidati.

Comunque a me piace e lo volevo al Milan 3 anni fa, assieme a Felipe Anderson.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> lo adoro, ma non vale ancora tutti quei soldi. Ha un gran talento ma ha ancora la mentalità del giocatorino, e probabilmente potrà diventare un gran giocatore ma mai un campione.
> Con meno di 40mln è stato preso Gotze che è nettamente superiore al belga.
> 
> sicuramente è un grande acquisto, e per il City 40mln sono spicci... ma in un calcio serio e non drogato sarebbe stato preso per la metà, fidati.
> ...



ah ok,su questo mi trovi d'accordissimo. Però ormai i prezzi son questi,tieni presente che il Wolfsburg l'ha pagato la metà per prenderlo dal Chelsea.


----------

